
Intel’s Xeon Platinum 8284 CPU: When 300 MHz Cost $5,500 - mmrezaie
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14656/intels-xeon-platinum-8284-cpu-when-300-mhz-cost-5500
======
h2odragon
Hah. "300Mhz? that was between PPro and P2, they didn't have Xeon then" ...
and then go read the article and realize that yes, i really would've been more
interested in reading about 20 year old Intel secrets than modern ones.

------
mmrezaie
Does anyone know what is the reason for this many SKUs? Marketing, production
issues, or both?

~~~
wmf
Chips with fewer working cores or lower frequency are definitely
easier/cheaper to produce and customers have a range of different needs. Xeon
SP is ~90% of the server market so that's a pretty large and diverse market.

